# Ocracoke 3/13-3/14



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Took a short trip with a rookie (Dzecon) in towe for his first time drum fishing. It was short but sweet trip. We caught a few pups and each got a big one. The Rookie never stop smilling ever since yesterday morning and the whole time we ride in the car home. Here are a few pics.
Ferry Ride








25" Puppy








Waiting for a big one








Sunset on South End of Ocracoke








48" Ocracoke Drum


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you say jealous? Good call Teo-----the window was wide open..and you took them drum....

What's the story about the Rookie's drum 200 yards down the beach?...Was it a monster????

I know he ain't talking that he caught more than you


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Purdy fish, Teo. 

Great pics, too.

Congrats my friend.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys!!

The story was the rookie fell asleep and woke up with an almost empty sha30. I follow the line and like 200 yards or so down the beach and someone else down the beach tangled and landed for him. I woke looking for him for like half an hour, but no where to be found. I went back to fishing, hooking up the big one with 5minutes. The rookie could have had 2 fish, but 1 that I saw. So he aint catching more fish than me Al.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

pretty work. There is a great deal of envy in the DC metro area.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good story Teo. How was the tide? Did you have to move the vehicles and were they caught on the rise or the fall?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Now that is a sunset pic to behold... 

Congrats on the fish,Teo...


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

still aint got no boots for them waders, damn. Im leaving at 3 in da morning and come back before the wind shifts.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

marstang50 said:


> still aint got no boots for them waders, damn. Im leaving at 3 in da morning and come back before the wind shifts.


Marshall....

I have a spare...but don't thik yer fittin in my 8 1/2's 

Sheeeeet..swing by Wal-Mart and pick ya up some POS boots....I won't laugh cause ya look silly


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Al, I was talking about teo, he never wears boots with his waders....Look at the picture. I got boots.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

marstang50 said:


> Al, I was talking about teo, he never wears boots with his waders....Look at the picture. I got boots.


damn...unemployment is hitting him hard..Teo..ya wanna wash my windows? 


Teo----ya know I'm jus kiddin.....hard ta keep us Asian Americans down...we know where to hide our money$$$$$$$


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> still aint got no boots for them waders, damn. Im leaving at 3 in da morning and come back before the wind shifts.


 
I couldn't keep the sand out of my boots. I need better wading boots.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Nice work bro*

congrats man. Nice pics.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report Teo...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo ya only got one man? i told ya you couldnt throw that nail!!!!

nice fish brother! i gotta get down to the beach man!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Bang up job...*

Guys... Man .. starting the year off right.. Ending out at AI w/ a keeper striper and a few big blues and now a couple of month's out and you land the first of probably many big'uns... 

Congrats......


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys!!! Hey Al, the Rookie mades so many mistakes that even when he caught the big fish, the lable wasn't even remove. I can't leave him alone on the beach yet. 



NTKG said:


> teo ya only got one man? i told ya you couldnt throw that nail!!!!


Yeah only one. I could had gotten more but didn't wake up an hour too late. I had my alarm set at 2, but the dang phone died on me. The rookie must have drain out my battery talking to his wife.  I like that Nail, it's not for skinny guy like you thou.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Got one of em.........*

Thursday night at dead low tide. Later on Firespider7 came along and must have brought the doggies with him. (Sorry Ryan, I couldn't help that.) We fished into the evening and :beer: :beer: . Hit the sack about midnight and must have slept really well since I got out about 6 am to take a leak and stepped about up to my knees in water. It took me a second or two to realize we were sitting in THE OCEAN. OH HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ran to Ryan's truck banged on the window and told him to BUG OUT BACK UP WE'RE SINKING. I got into the Suburban and couldn't find my friggin keys, fumbled around and remembered my spares. Of course, the whole while waves were continuing to wash under me. Ryan got out and about ten seconds later I was underway. I guess it took us a good half hour to lower the adrenelin levels to a normal fishing high. Ryan went on somewhat later catching the midmorning ferry and I headed out on the 1pm. All in all it was a short, but memorable trip, and a lot of fun. 

Bill

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/03150740inchOcoke.jpg
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/03150740inchOcoke.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I gotcha....*

Oh, you did get a pic of the LIttle Guy....Awwweee.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish Bill.. and thanks for sharing the story. I was almost like that, the waved was just barely reaching the front tire when I woke up too.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*FS7........Little Guy?*

"Oh, you did get a pic of the LIttle Guy....Awwweee"

I'll have you know that is the absolute largest 40 inch drum I've ever caught. I've always wanted to catch a larger 40 incher, but they always come out the same on the tape. I must be doing something wrong.  

I'll have to admit you got me a good one for the doggy comment. Have a couple on me. :beer: :beer: 

Bill


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice fish and story Bill. Wish we could have had it like that for croakerfest '06  .

Oh well...that's the way it goes. Looks like my only trip to the beach isn't gonna be till Nov  ...talk about a loooooong wait. It's usually a week or two before Thanksgiving. I'll let you know when I get the dates figured out. Trying to put together another trip earlier, but not looking real promising  .


I still have a bottle of Mead with your name on it :beer: !


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Get on Down.........*

...I NEED THE MEAD. I'd like to see you again as well. Really do hope it works out sooner rather than later so you can get down here. The spinner sharks are going to be waiting for you this summer. Those things will kick a muskie's ass. How's the fishing up there this spring?

Bill



Redhorse said:


> Nice fish and story Bill. Wish we could have had it like that for croakerfest '06  .
> 
> Oh well...that's the way it goes. Looks like my only trip to the beach isn't gonna be till Nov  ...talk about a loooooong wait. It's usually a week or two before Thanksgiving. I'll let you know when I get the dates figured out. Trying to put together another trip earlier, but not looking real promising  .
> 
> ...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice fish Teo. I'm in awe.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

bstarling said:


> Thursday night at dead low tide. Later on Firespider7 came along and must have brought the doggies with him. (Sorry Ryan, I couldn't help that.) We fished into the evening and :beer: :beer: . Hit the sack about midnight and must have slept really well since I got out about 6 am to take a leak and stepped about up to my knees in water. It took me a second or two to realize we were sitting in THE OCEAN. OH HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ran to Ryan's truck banged on the window and told him to BUG OUT BACK UP WE'RE SINKING. I got into the Suburban and couldn't find my friggin keys, fumbled around and remembered my spares. Of course, the whole while waves were continuing to wash under me. Ryan got out and about ten seconds later I was underway. I guess it took us a good half hour to lower the adrenelin levels to a normal fishing high. Ryan went on somewhat later catching the midmorning ferry and I headed out on the 1pm. All in all it was a short, but memorable trip, and a lot of fun.
> 
> Bill
> 
> <Bill


Great story Bill. Like I asked Teo if he had to move his vehicle 'cause I know its pretty flat down there. Were you up on wooden boards for the wheels?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Of Fools and Englishmen*

Fishbreath

No wood, just a load of good luck. I guess it was the first or second wave that got my attention. I'm sure if we had stayed there another couple of minutes and a few more waves we both would have had an entirely different story to tell. They say that the Lord looks after fools and Englishmen. I qualify on both counts. :beer: :beer: 

Bill


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm envious of all you guys...it's gonna be a few days before I can even get out on the water. Ice is almost gone, but Spring floods have everything messed up still. Crawfish...you need to take this rookie out so he can get his first drum  ... I'm still trying!

Award banquet last weekend went great for our first time handling it (my buddy is prez, I'm 1st VP). What a load of responsibility! Met with DNR officials last night for 2 1/2 hrs to help them work some bugs out of the new online reporting system and angler log for muskie catches. MAAAAN am I getting the itch....:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*November trip*

RedHorse,

November would be a great time to fish a little and then head to the center of the state for a early season deer hunt. Let me know if you are interested.

Darin


----------

